
What’s New in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS “Bionic Beaver”, Available Now - axiomdata316
https://www.howtogeek.com/350011/whats-new-in-ubuntu-18.04-lts-bionic-beaver-available-now/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

270+ comments

